# hacer una siesta



## willg

E ai galera!!!!

Não sei como dizer "hacer una siesta" em português.
Vocês como diriam?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Em galego é *botar/dormir a sesta*, penso que em português também.


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Uma sugestão: _tirar um cochilo (depois do almoço)_.

Até.:


----------



## Aurino

"Fazer uma sesta" é como estou acostumado a ouvir.


----------



## MOC

Dormir a sesta é comum por aqui.

Fazer uma sesta também seria obviamente entendido.


----------



## NanaMadrid

Em espanhol nao se diz "hacer una siesta" mais "echarse ou dormir una siesta"


----------



## willg

Obrigado!!! Eu pensava que voces tinham uma outra palavra para "siesta" mas vejo que é "sesta."


----------



## WhoSoyEu

willg said:


> Obrigado!!! Eu pensava que voces tinham uma outra palavra para "siesta" mas vejo que é "sesta."


 É isso mesmo.


----------



## Aurino

willg said:


> Eu pensava que voces tinham uma outra palavra para "siesta" mas vejo que é "sesta."



Não só temos praticamente a mesma palavra, mas o hábito da sesta é comum em várias partes do Brasil como, por exemplo, em boa parte do estado de Santa Catarina.


----------



## coquis14

Tagarela said:


> Olá,
> 
> Uma sugestão: _tirar um cochilo (depois do almoço)_.
> 
> Até.:


Así lo tengo aprendido en las clases. Saliendo un poco del tema ,creo que tomar una siesta es más común que hacer una siesta.

Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Eu pensava que voces tinham uma outra palavra para "siesta" mas vejo que é "sesta."



Tudo vem do latim (hora) sexta, pois na cultura hispano-romana almoçava-se à hora quinta (sobre as 12, o meio-dia).


----------



## nilperez

Me llama la atención los nativos que dicen que no es común decir "hacer una siesta" . Si buscan en Google "hacer una/la siesta" tiene muchas más entradas que las opciones que sugieren.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En Galicia, hablando en español, o en Cantabria (que conozco bien) hacer la siesta es inusitado. Sonaría muy extraño.


----------



## ARARA

En España lo habitual es decir: "Echarse una siesta", y si son "de pijama y orinal", pues mejor que mejor. 

En cuanto a "_Dar uma cochilada_" me parece más cercano a "Echar una cabezadita", que es una pequeñísima siesta. 

Un saludo.


----------

